# Fixated on other dogs



## Louisemelia1998 (11 mo ago)

Henry is coming up to 10 months and is such a lovely boy. He is sensitive and shy, usually towards men and it takes him a while to accept strangers. One of the main things I’m struggling with is his excitement for other dogs. When we are walking, it he sees another dog he fixates and just wants to play. He whines if we do not go over to them. I’m trying to get round this by using treats and creating distance. Has anyone else any tips and does this get better with age?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is fairly normal for this age group and sounds like you may have overdone socialising a little so he expects to say hello to every dog he sees. It will not get better with just age but will with some training - so it is all about him paying attention to you in the face of distractions. You are going about it the right sort of way but rather than avoiding dogs you need to start working with him around other dogs so he is rewarded for paying attention to you - the ultimate reward for listening to you can be letting him then go and say hello to the other dog.


----------

